# 3rd attempt at BACON!!



## smokefever (Mar 26, 2016)

I picked up a 8.5 lb belly from my butcher and got some pink curing salt as well.[ATTACHMENT=2692]20160213_113416.jpg (2,634k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]

I cut it in half and cured it with the salt, some cracked black pepper and maple syrup.  I flipped it over every night and cured for 7 days
[ATTACHMENT=2693]20160220_094306.jpg (3,660k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]

I smoked it with a mixture of Apple and Hickory woods to an IT of 150 and then let it rest in the fridge for a few hours before slicing.  

[ATTACHMENT=2694]20160220_094319.jpg (3,091k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]

[ATTACHMENT=2695]20160220_112617.jpg (3,229k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]

[ATTACHMENT=2696]20160220_112626.jpg (2,988k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]

[ATTACHMENT=2697]20160220_122845.jpg (3,852k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]

[ATTACHMENT=2698]20160220_193752.jpg (2,639k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]

[ATTACHMENT=2699]20160220_194614.jpg (2,900k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]
Of course I had to sample some :drool

[ATTACHMENT=2700]20160220_195258.jpg (3,052k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]


So overall I was very pleased with it.  I still need to tweak a few things and get the salt content right.   May try to let it cure for a few more days next time.  Nonetheless,  you can't beat making your own bacon, so much better than store bought!  Thanks for looking y'all


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 26, 2016)

I'm glad to hear the bacon turned out well for you.

Here is a tutorial on posting photo's.

Instead of just jpeg links you can post the photo's right in your text.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/125263/how-to-upload-a-photo-q-view-to-your-post

Al


----------



## smokefever (Mar 26, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> I'm glad to hear the bacon turned out well for you.
> 
> Here is a tutorial on posting photo's.
> 
> ...



Yea, I've posted several threads with photos here before.  I'm using the mobile site and for some reason it's very restrictive and photos will not show up like they do on the desktop version


----------



## smokefever (Mar 26, 2016)

20160220_195258.jpg



__ smokefever
__ Mar 26, 2016






Just a test to see if it finally works on my phone


----------

